# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Χαλασμένο] Ενισχυτής YAMAHA RX-E600

## diamadiss

Πωλείται ενισχυτής YAMAHA RX-E600 οποίος είχε βραχυκυκλωμένο woofer και με το που πατάς το κουμπί σβήνει αμέσως. Δίνεται 30€. Για Θεσσαλονίκη κανονίζεται συνάντηση και εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης αποστέλλεται με ΕΛΤΑ. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxIn...ature=youtu.be

----------

